# Need BBK for MKIV GLI



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to buy a big brake kit for a MKIV jetta gli thats riding on 19x8.5 BBS Le Mans rims. Please anyone let me know what kit could work w/ my setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (rickypr)*

Are you most interested in looks i.e. filling the gap left by those huge wheels or do you want better braking performance?
To figure out what big setup will fit, you'll need to print out a template and line it up to your wheels. If you get a big multi-piston caliper you need to make sure it has enough clearance to the wheel. Stoptech.com and ecstuning.com both have templates in PDF format that you can print out and "test" before you buy.
If you're after performane, non-slotted, non-drilled oem rotors with upgraded pads and fluid is the best bet.


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_If you're after performane, non-slotted, non-drilled oem rotors with upgraded pads and fluid is the best bet.

Add to that a good set of performance tires. Did you include the cost of good rubber in your budget when you went shopping for wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (rpaller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpaller* »_Add to that a good set of performance tires. Did you include the cost of good rubber in your budget when you went shopping for wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I'm sure he's already got some pretty sticky rubber to withstand the torque of a VR6T!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (rickypr)*

For the bling factor, I like the ECS Stage 5 for the HUGE 14.1" rotors and 6 piston calipers that come in 5 colors:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205
I'm guessing that this would throw off your front to rear brake balance by quite a bit though!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_For the bling factor, I like the ECS Stage 5 for the HUGE 14.1" rotors and 6 piston calipers that come in 5 colors:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205
I'm guessing that this would throw off your front to rear brake balance by quite a bit though! 

Not really. The MKIV comes pre-biased towards the rear, so this kit will actually improve the overall bias without resorting to running a higher cF pad in the front. ECS just wants to make more money by selling you a rear kit.
Even the Stoptech tech guys will tell you that their specially "tuned" kits for our cars move the bias forward compared to stock quite a bit.
The OEM R32 brakes have a much better bias for performance compared to the regular MkIV brakes:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Not really. The MKIV comes pre-biased towards the rear, so this kit will actually improve the overall bias without resorting to running a higher cF pad in the front.
... 

I've heard a little bit about this like running higher cF pads in the front, but haven't seen much documented. Maybe I've been spoiled by pyce's documentation in the suspension forum though


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (seesquared)*

I've written about this a few times it the brake forum. Dig around for my old posts. I actually got the idea from Racer_X about mix-and-matching pads. And then I discovered that Tyrolsport (Mike) had been doing the same thing for a while.
So the popular setup for the "racer-on-a-budget" group is Ferodo DS2500 front pads at cF=0.5 and Hawk HPS rear pads at cF=0.42. All that with oem rotors or the 12.3" Audi TT upgrade.
Great performance for not that much $$$. Its not a perfect setup and has some limitations but is a great starting point for track days.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (phatvw)*

i'm not even going to get into it in this thread, obviously if the topic starter is rolling on 19's he only cares about looks and has already lost a ton of accelartion/brakeing/handling/ride confort/road noise ect due to the sole fact that he is on 19's.
To the topic starter get the biggest/heaviest/prettiest looking brake kit that fits your wheels, you will be happy, seriously.


_Modified by Banditt007 at 2:58 AM 12-21-2005_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*

and most any brake kit will fit behind those 19's, even ECS tunings stage 9+ one.


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_and most any brake kit will fit behind those 19's, even ECS tunings stage 9+ one.

DECAF MAN DECAF!!!!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (01 Wolfsburg)*

yeah i just love the whole stage thing...hence stage 9+....
people all the time, o i got a stage 2 intake a stage 5 chip, stage 3 turbo kit ect ect....i got a stage 16 K&N biotch


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*

Just for the record, I've got a stage negative-one intake. I'm sucking hot air directly from the engine bay. Pulled the snorkel off the airbox. Makes absolutely no differnce in performance (unless I'm in stop-and-go traffic) and it sounds nice and throaty at WOT.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (phatvw)*

haha yeah i did the same thing...but i took the time to 'smooth the box'







dont think it made a diff....


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_yeah i just love the whole stage thing...hence stage 9+....
people all the time, o i got a stage 2 intake a stage 5 chip, stage 3 turbo kit ect ect....i got a stage 16 K&N biotch









I feel you, that is hilarious


----------



## rickypr (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*

I was told that the stoptech BBK wouldn't clear with BBS LM's on my car so I imagine brembos wouldn't either. Oh an for the record my car is supposed to be dynoing 600whp+. I have a vr624V w/ a GT40R garret, turbo huge intercooler,680cc precision injectors, hpa intake manifold ect...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (rickypr)*

my K&N is bigger than your K&N....
Do some research first.....no matter what your HP level you will get better performance in every way w/ smaller wheels on your car, you cannot argue that.
Next braking is all about how much grip your tires have and heat. If stock brakes can lock up your tires, you have enough braking force.
Now you just need to get the car to be able to manage the amount of heat you are going to put into them.
Once topping out your pad options...assuming this is a street car, so say....carbotech panther + pads and ate type 200 fluid, and having airducts to your rotors, still give you fade......then you can move up to something w/ more heat capacity aka TT brake kit.
What works best dosent look best. But if you have some big HP car and want a big brake kit, i'm sure the car is an aftermarket parts show piece and having stock brakes with the correct upgrades to them, although would be fine, who wants 19's w/ small non-bling stock brakes behind them.
If you want 'big brakes' check into the stock R32 brakes, some of the best brakes there are. But again if there isnt a need its just going to slow you down, b/c of unsprung weight it will hurt potential handling, and will hurt acceleration potential.
HP means nothing its how many times, and the time between stops between X and Y speeds you are worring about. Take the car to a race track and see what works and what dosent.


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (Banditt007)*

^- Well said
/thread


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (rpaller)*

Banditt knows his stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm sure he would like to have a talk to me about my BBK, but I use my car for two functions and what I got was a nice compromise between show and go. Mixing your brake pads is definitely the way to go. I run Hawk HPS all the way around for daily driving and I use Hawk HP+ in the front for the track. Next year I will move to something much more aggressive up front, but with the current set-up, I never felt the back end want to get loose like I do with HPS all the way around on the street. On the track, the higher cF pad up front doesn't move the braking bias, it just makes more use of the bias that's available. And as has been said, it's amazing what good tires and fluid will do to your braking ability in addition to the right pads.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Need BBK for MKIV GLI (collins_tc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tires made my car stop soooo much faster going from stock 225/45/17 all seasons to falken azenis rt-215's. the difference was incredable. You cannot stop if you dont have the grip...


----------

